# Bugfest 2013! Pics are up!



## Rick (Aug 9, 2013)

It's about that time again! If you're in the SE U.S. September 21st I highly suggest coming to this event that takes place at the NC Museum of Natural Sciences. All things arthropod! As many of you know since 07 I have hosted a mantis booth during this event. Even after six years it is still the only booth dedicated to mantids. Last year there were over 35,000 unique visitors to Bugfest. 

As always I am looking for advice, suggestions, and input on how I can improve my display. If you were coming what would you like to see at a mantis booth? Currently I have dried mantids, mantids in alcohol, ooths, books, magazines, posters, live mantids, etc. I am considering thin slicing an ooth and displaying it to show the internal structure. I really need your help on suggesting other items to bring. 

Below is a link to last years event with pictures. I have a pretty good spread, but I tried to improve it every year. Unfortunately (and I find ridiculous) I am not permitted to bring non native mantids to this event. Therefore, I am looking for any US mantids members here would like to donate. I can send them back if needed. I have the more common ones covered but really need ground mantids, FL barks, etc. I had a pair of ground mantids but they died. 

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=27039&amp;hl=

Check out the link below for details on Bugfest. They don't have this years locations for booths yet but it will be coming. 

http://www.bugfest.org/


----------



## agent A (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll provide a female cali


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 9, 2013)

Brunner's here if you need it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2013)

Big thanks to those that have offered to help.

Still looking for ideas for the booth. My wife had the idea of raffling off a mantis related item for the kids. We found a "mantis pagoda" on Amazon that looked neat and would work for housing a mantis.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 13, 2013)

Just did a search for "mantis pagoda". That looks awesome, and I think the raffling is a great idea.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2013)

Jinx said:


> Just did a search for "mantis pagoda". That looks awesome, and I think the raffling is a great idea.


A lot of kids at this thing so I agree. I've thought about having a mantis feeding at certain times. People seem to enjoy that.


----------



## agent A (Aug 19, 2013)

that cali will probably be very hungry and needing of food during the event


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 20, 2013)

Forgive my being lazy, I'm at work and can't bring up a map atm, which airport would one fly into? There look to be three on quick glance


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> Forgive my being lazy, I'm at work and can't bring up a map atm, which airport would one fly into? There look to be three on quick glance


Raleigh Durham International (RDU). Not even sure where else you could fly into. RDU is the main airport in the area.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ty! I am exploring options. If I can do it financially I would love to be there. Thinking one way flight down then drive back, I love road trips and its only 11-13 hours depending on traffic


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 21, 2013)

Took the time off from both jobs and the web design, now I have to make it happen. Guess I research public transit and hotels  very excited


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> Took the time off from both jobs and the web design, now I have to make it happen. Guess I research public transit and hotels  very excited


Not sure about public trans. There are buses I do know that. Since you have to drive home maybe just rent a car? Pretty sure there are hotels downtown near the museum. Hope to see you there!


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 22, 2013)

Got a day off today, gonna take a peek


----------



## ismart (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't seem to stay away. I will going again this year. This will be the fourth year in a row.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2013)

ismart said:


> I can't seem to stay away. I will going again this year. This will be the fourth year in a row.


Nice nice. I wish I was able to hang out with you guys, just simply don't have the time.


----------



## Orin (Aug 24, 2013)

So what mantis species do you already have for this event?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe you can get together just for dinner!


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 24, 2013)

It's gonna be nice to just get out and explore on my own, we will have to meet up though, definitely!!!


----------



## jamurfjr (Aug 24, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Maybe you can get together just for dinner!


Dinner is on Rick! :helpsmilie:


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2013)

Orin said:


> So what mantis species do you already have for this event?


I have S. floridensis, S. carolina, S. californica, G. grisea, B. borealis. Should have no trouble finding Tenodera. Have an I. oratoria lined up. Still hoping to get unicorns and any ground mantis.

Dinner would be nice, not sure I can do it though. I will have to tear down my display at five and get the bugs home which is an hour away.


----------



## Orin (Aug 24, 2013)

Let me know if you don't find a unicorn when it gets a little closer. Also, I can send a couple invert mags or/and copy of Keeping Aliens if you're doing a raffle.


----------



## sschind (Aug 25, 2013)

Money concerns will keep me away this year but this seems like an event that will definitely go on my "things to do places to see" list in the near future.

13 hour trip and 200+ in gas one way is out of the question for now. Maybe Amtrak or greyhound. I can bring along a copy of Orin's new Mantis book to pass the time.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2013)

Orin said:


> Let me know if you don't find a unicorn when it gets a little closer. Also, I can send a couple invert mags or/and copy of Keeping Aliens if you're doing a raffle.


Will do. I have decided to raffle off a 'praying mantis kit' I found online. It's cheesy but to a kid probably a cool thing. Your Keeping Aliens book would make a nice addition to that if you can spare one. Thanks!


----------



## Orin (Aug 25, 2013)

As an extra item? I think raffles are more fun if there are multiple winners. I know sometimes people throw everything into one pile for a single winner and I am curious why they wouldn't prefer to allow multiple winners (except in the case of a tank and stand or matching items that go together).


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 25, 2013)

In my humble opinion I think a great book like that with a starter kit is awesome. Maybe donate two and raffle one off on its own? I would like to donate a simple mixed media keepsake box that I created if you would like, if not that is ok too  

Mantis themed of course


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2013)

Orin said:


> As an extra item? I think raffles are more fun if there are multiple winners. I know sometimes people throw everything into one pile for a single winner and I am curious why they wouldn't prefer to allow multiple winners (except in the case of a tank and stand or matching items that go together).


That is something I had not considered. I was thinking since the book covered care it would go good with the mantis kit. The raffle was my wife's idea and I haven't thought about it in the past.


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick said:


> Nice nice. I wish I was able to hang out with you guys, just simply don't have the time.


I know how crazy this event is. I usually only stay for a few hours anyway. My friend really is not into all the bug stuff, so i don't want to torture him for to long.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm flying one way down Saturday am so I should get there about 1300 I am thinking after I deplane, grab a rental and/or shuttle and check into the hotel. I think that will give me enough time to poke around and take some pics. If anyone wants to meet up PM me and I will give you my phone number. I don't have to worry about pesky friends that don't appreciate bugs as much as I do *grin


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2013)

ismart said:


> I know how crazy this event is. I usually only stay for a few hours anyway. My friend really is not into all the bug stuff, so i don't want to torture him for to long.


Yeah he always looks super bored and only tolerates it because he must be a good friend haha.

devetaki9, it is going to be really busy when you get there. Be sure to look at the museums website for parking info. They close a lot of streets off downtown for this thing. I'll update this thread with my booth location as soon as I know it so you can come find me before I tear down at 5.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool, thank you so much!


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> I'm flying one way down Saturday am so I should get there about 1300 I am thinking after I deplane, grab a rental and/or shuttle and check into the hotel. I think that will give me enough time to poke around and take some pics. If anyone wants to meet up PM me and I will give you my phone number. I don't have to worry about pesky friends that don't appreciate bugs as much as I do *grin


I don't know exactly what time i should be at bugfest? I will be arriving Friday night, so i'm sure there will be a lot of drinking going on Friday.  :shifty: :clown: :lol: So PM me with your # or vise versa.

My friend does actually have a lot in common with me, like checking out parks, fishing, beer, and women. He does not mind going to the Bugfest, but to make it a whole day thing is a bit much for him i think. I think he was upset last year they did not do the insect cafe. He was looking foward to eating a bunch of cooked bugs. :lol:


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe I will look into a Friday night flight  just gotta find a cheap enough hotel, doing this little excursion on a budget


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2013)

ismart said:


> I don't know exactly what time i should be at bugfest? I will be arriving Friday night, so i'm sure there will be a lot of drinking going on Friday. :shifty: :clown: :lol: So PM me with your # or vise versa.
> 
> My friend does actually have a lot in common with me, like checking out parks, fishing, beer, and women. He does not mind going to the Bugfest, but to make it a whole day thing is a bit much for him i think. I think he was upset last year they did not do the insect cafe. He was looking foward to eating a bunch of cooked bugs. :lol:


Yeah I always want to check that out but never get the chance. Even for me a whole day is a bit much but at least I can hide behind a table all day and not deal with the crowds.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm all set with the insect cafe &gt;.^


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> Maybe I will look into a Friday night flight  just gotta find a cheap enough hotel, doing this little excursion on a budget


You should check out orbits. We got plane fair, hotel and car rental for under $400.00 each for 5 nights. Not to bad.


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> Yeah I always want to check that out but never get the chance. Even for me a whole day is a bit much but at least I can hide behind a table all day and not deal with the crowds.


You got to check out the cafe. They had all sorts of buggy goodness. If you want i can hold down the fort for you so you could look around? I know you are not into much of the other bugs, but there are some very cool tables. I was explaining to my friend what insects were at each table. I had about three different tables tell me maybe i should be hosting the table. :lol:


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2013)

Rick what ever happened to Andrew? I remember he helped host the table with you for a few years.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 27, 2013)

I will check out orbits


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2013)

ismart said:


> Rick what ever happened to Andrew? I remember he helped host the table with you for a few years.


I have no idea really. He hasn't logged on here in years and I haven't heard from him.

That might be a good idea if you don't mind staying there for a bit. I'll have my friend from school helping me again and possibly a friend of mine that fossil hunts with me but neither are really good with mantids.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yayyy!!! Round trip with hotel 279  Rick if you would like any of us to bring you food or a coffee please let us know. I am flying in Saturday and should at Bugfest by noon if all goes according to schedule. All I can do is bring you offerings since my knowledge needs to increase greatly about mantids lol.


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> Yayyy!!! Round trip with hotel 279  Rick if you would like any of us to bring you food or a coffee please let us know. I am flying in Saturday and should at Bugfest by noon if all goes according to schedule. All I can do is bring you offerings since my knowledge needs to increase greatly about mantids lol.


Killer deal you got. I should be set but you are free to hang out at my booth if you want/need to.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 28, 2013)

Speaking of coffee... You guys have any Dunkin donuts down there yet? Last time I was down south there weren't any ^.^ it's icky but it's coffee! Thank you very much Rick, I can't wait to see your set up and grab some pics. Hoping to absorb some knowledge at the same time


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep we got em. I'll be the guy with the shaved head behind the table. Be prepared for some serious crowds at this thing. I'll get up the location when they let me know.


----------



## devetaki9 (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't wait. I am really glad it does so well!! Hoping to get some great pics and learn lots. Do you know offhand if there are any book vendors or if the museum has a bookstore? Looking I pick up a couple of Entomology books


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2013)

Not that I know of. In all the years I've done this I have not been able to really walk around.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 29, 2013)

I sadly can not make it, but my brother who currently is at Clemson may make the trip to check out your mantis display.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2013)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> I sadly can not make it, but my brother who currently is at Clemson may make the trip to check out your mantis display.


There is a lot to see at this event.


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok, anyone going that would like to meet up shoot me a Marco Polo text the day of the event and we can meet somewhere at the museum.

Cell is 603.785.8682

I will be in the air/ transit until @1130 if I remember my ticket correctly. Gonna be a burn and return for me as I leave Sunday at 0600 so I will be up for some dinner after the event, have not decided if it's gonna be an all nighter or an early to bed yet  

I am looking forward to meeting people who love insects since there aren't many around here &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll be on the 4th floor of the main building this year. Here is a link with all the displays and locations:

http://www.bugfest.org/displays.htm


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't know the exact time i will be there, but i will give you a call when i'm there devetaki9.


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you Rick and sounds good ismart


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 14, 2013)

I will probably be going, I am hoping to find a Brunner's mantis while im down there.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> I will probably be going, I am hoping to find a Brunner's mantis while im down there.


I tried to find some this weekend but no luck. Your best bet would be nearer the coast.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2013)

Bugfest Facebook Page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/166614850196699/


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2013)

This year was a great success. Our table was very busy most of the day. Big thanks to [SIZE=11pt]Peter, agentA, Precarious, jamurfjr, jrh3, andrewNisip, kitkat39, likebugs, Ntsees, and Orin for contributing. Hopefully I didn't forget anybody. [/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2013)

http://s13.photobucket.com/user/RTrone/media/Mantids/100_1204_zpsf5612c02.jpg.html







Me, devetaki9, and ismart! Was great to meet devetaki9.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2013)

yay!! hope my cali served y'all well!!


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 21, 2013)

http://tinypic.com/a/2s7s8/2

Just a few quick edits that I got today  It was great to meet Rick and Ismart... and your friend Ismart, he truly is a good friend to come to Bugfest with you *grin It is an awesome museum and I thought it was a great event! Good job Rick, the table was busy and your setup was varied and very interesting! I shot ALOT more pics after I left and I can't wait to get them up on FB, this city has some nice architecture to shoot. I wandered downtown and caught the last of the motorcycle festival and got caught in the rainstorm, it was fantastic lol. It was a pleasure speaking to all of you, thank you very much gentlemen :yinyang:


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2013)

devetaki9 said:


> http://tinypic.com/a/2s7s8/2
> 
> Just a few quick edits that I got today  It was great to meet Rick and Ismart... and your friend Ismart, he truly is a good friend to come to Bugfest with you *grin It is an awesome museum and I thought it was a great event! Good job Rick, the table was busy and your setup was varied and very interesting! I shot ALOT more pics after I left and I can't wait to get them up on FB, this city has some nice architecture to shoot. I wandered downtown and caught the last of the motorcycle festival and got caught in the rainstorm, it was fantastic lol. It was a pleasure speaking to all of you, thank you very much gentlemen :yinyang:


Thanks! Maybe in the future with more planning we can do something together or have you stay with us for the weekend or something.


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Orin (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you end up having a few winners for your raffle?


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2013)

Orin said:


> Did you end up having a few winners for your raffle?


Well one winner. I only did one raffle. It started off slow but eventually I ended up with nearly a full jar of tickets. I've contacted the winner but she has not responded. The item will just be mailed to her.

It went pretty well. We were in a very busy spot despite being on the top floor.


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 24, 2013)

The fair was great! at Rick's table i liked the bark mantis and pinned toxodera. while i was in NC i also got to go mantis hunting and i caught a few white brunner's, carolinas, and chinese.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> The fair was great! at Rick's table i liked the bark mantis and pinned toxodera. while i was in NC i also got to go mantis hunting and i caught a few white brunner's, carolinas, and chinese.


It was great meeting you and your father. I didn't realize you were from out of state.


----------

